
Box-shadows.css - madeas
https://madeas.github.io/box-shadows
======
nathancahill
I think the demo is broken.

    
    
        Failed to execute 'querySelectorAll' on 'Document': The provided selector is empty.

~~~
madeas
fixed

------
disillusion
Doesn't seem to do much on mobile...

